# Sync. Motor Optimal zone of Operation?



## Insaf (Oct 21, 2011)

Any one can explain motor optimal zone of operation including synchronous and induction motor?


----------



## DK PE (Oct 21, 2011)

You may want to read here...  http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=17261


----------

